# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Embalse de Albagès

## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de la presa, por lo que se ve las obras han avanzado bastante.

IMGP1880 

IMGP1839 

IMGP1840 

IMGP1842 

IMGP1843 

Saludos

----------

F. Lázaro (17-nov-2016),frfmfrfm (09-nov-2016),HUESITO (10-nov-2016),Jonasino (10-nov-2016),perdiguera (10-nov-2016),titobcn (10-nov-2016),willi (15-nov-2016)

----------

